# Local 363 in ny



## LGLS

Why don't you call them up and ask them Wes?


----------



## Itsonlywes

IslandGuy said:


> Why don't you call them up and ask them Wes?


I'm actually planning on calling tomorrow thanks


----------



## 360max

Electrician 03/01/2014
JOB DESCRIPTION Electrician DISTRICT 8
*ENTIRE COUNTIES
Westchester*
WAGES
Per hour:
07/01/2013
Electrician $ 50.75
A-Technician 50.75
* Note: All maintenance (TEMPORARY WORK ONLY) of feeders, sub-feeders and wiring of electrical equipment for HEATING OF
BUILDINGS shall be paid for at 80% of the regular hourly rate for the first 40 hours. After 40 hours they shall be paid time and one-half.
Note: On a job where employees are required to work on bridges over navigable waters, transmission towers, light poles, bosun chairs,
swinging scaffolds , etc. 40 feet or more above the water or ground or under compressed air, or tunnel projects under construction or where
assisted breathing apparatus is required, they will be paid at the rate of time and one-half for such work except on normal pole line or
building construction work.
SUPPLEMENTAL BENEFITS
Per hour worked:
07/01/2013
Journeyworker $ 39.78
OVERTIME PAY
See (A, G, *J, P) on OVERTIME PAGE
*NOTE: Emergency work on Sunday and Holidays is at the time and one-half overtime rate.
HOLIDAY
Paid: See (1) on HOLIDAY PAGE
Overtime: See (5, 6, 8, 11, 12, 16, 25) on HOLIDAY PAGE
Page 2089
Prevailing Wage Rates for 07/01/2013 - 06/30/2014 Published by the New York State Department of Labor
Last Published on Mar 01 2014 Westchester CountyREGISTERED APPRENTICES
(1)year terms at the following rates:
07/01/2013
1st term $ 13.75
2nd term 16.65
3rd term 18.65
4th term 20.60
MIJ 5th term 26.00
Supplemental Benefits per hour worked:
07/01/2013
1st term $ 9.56
2nd term 12.97
3rd term 14.35
4th term 15.62
MIJ 5th term 13.20
8-3/W
Electrician 03/01/2014
JOB DESCRIPTION Electrician DISTRICT 9
ENTIRE COUNTIES
Bronx, Kings, New York, Queens, Richmond, Westchester
WAGES
Per hour Paid: 07/01/2013
Service Technician $ 28.89
Service and Maintenance on Alarm and Security Systems.
Maintenance, repair and /or replacement of defective (or damaged) equipment on, but not limited to, Burglar - Fire - Security - CCTV - Card
Access - Life Safety Systems and associated devices. (Whether by service contract of T&M by customer request.)
SUPPLEMENTAL BENEFITS
Per hour:
Journeyworker: $ 11.19
+ $12.00 per day
OVERTIME PAY
See (B, E, Q) on OVERTIME PAGE
HOLIDAY
Paid: See (5, 6, 11, 12, 16, 25, 26) on HOLIDAY PAGE
Overtime: See (5, 6, 11, 12, 16, 25, 26) on HOLIDAY PAGE
9-3H
Electrician 03/01/2014
JOB DESCRIPTION Electrician DISTRICT 8
ENTIRE COUNTIES
Westchester
WAGES
(per hour)
07/01/2013
Electrician $ 26.00
H - Telephone $ 26.00
Electrical and Teledata work of limited scope, consisting of repairs and /or replacement of electrical and teledata equipment.
Page 2090
Prevailing Wage Rates for 07/01/2013 - 06/30/2014 Pub


----------



## 360max

http://wpp.labor.state.ny.us/wpp/viewPrevailingWageSchedule.do?typeid=1


page 2089 as viewed from the scroll bar


----------



## HARRY305E

360max said:


> Electrician 03/01/2014
> JOB DESCRIPTION Electrician DISTRICT 8
> *ENTIRE COUNTIES
> Westchester*
> WAGES
> Per hour:
> 07/01/2013
> Electrician $ 50.75
> A-Technician 50.75
> * Note: All maintenance (TEMPORARY WORK ONLY) of feeders, sub-feeders and wiring of electrical equipment for HEATING OF
> BUILDINGS shall be paid for at 80% of the regular hourly rate for the first 40 hours. After 40 hours they shall be paid time and one-half.
> Note: On a job where employees are required to work on bridges over navigable waters, transmission towers, light poles, bosun chairs,
> swinging scaffolds , etc. 40 feet or more above the water or ground or under compressed air, or tunnel projects under construction or where
> assisted breathing apparatus is required, they will be paid at the rate of time and one-half for such work except on normal pole line or
> building construction work.
> SUPPLEMENTAL BENEFITS
> Per hour worked:
> 07/01/2013
> Journeyworker $ 39.78
> OVERTIME PAY
> See (A, G, *J, P) on OVERTIME PAGE
> *NOTE: Emergency work on Sunday and Holidays is at the time and one-half overtime rate.
> HOLIDAY
> Paid: See (1) on HOLIDAY PAGE
> Overtime: See (5, 6, 8, 11, 12, 16, 25) on HOLIDAY PAGE
> Page 2089
> Prevailing Wage Rates for 07/01/2013 - 06/30/2014 Published by the New York State Department of Labor
> Last Published on Mar 01 2014 Westchester CountyREGISTERED APPRENTICES
> (1)year terms at the following rates:
> 07/01/2013
> 1st term $ 13.75
> 2nd term 16.65
> 3rd term 18.65
> 4th term 20.60
> MIJ 5th term 26.00
> Supplemental Benefits per hour worked:
> 07/01/2013
> 1st term $ 9.56
> 2nd term 12.97
> 3rd term 14.35
> 4th term 15.62
> MIJ 5th term 13.20
> 8-3/W
> Electrician 03/01/2014
> JOB DESCRIPTION Electrician DISTRICT 9
> ENTIRE COUNTIES
> Bronx, Kings, New York, Queens, Richmond, Westchester
> WAGES
> Per hour Paid: 07/01/2013
> Service Technician $ 28.89
> Service and Maintenance on Alarm and Security Systems.
> Maintenance, repair and /or replacement of defective (or damaged) equipment on, but not limited to, Burglar - Fire - Security - CCTV - Card
> Access - Life Safety Systems and associated devices. (Whether by service contract of T&M by customer request.)
> SUPPLEMENTAL BENEFITS
> Per hour:
> Journeyworker: $ 11.19
> + $12.00 per day
> OVERTIME PAY
> See (B, E, Q) on OVERTIME PAGE
> HOLIDAY
> Paid: See (5, 6, 11, 12, 16, 25, 26) on HOLIDAY PAGE
> Overtime: See (5, 6, 11, 12, 16, 25, 26) on HOLIDAY PAGE
> 9-3H
> Electrician 03/01/2014
> JOB DESCRIPTION Electrician DISTRICT 8
> ENTIRE COUNTIES
> Westchester
> WAGES
> (per hour)
> 07/01/2013
> Electrician $ 26.00
> H - Telephone $ 26.00
> Electrical and Teledata work of limited scope, consisting of repairs and /or replacement of electrical and teledata equipment.
> Page 2090
> Prevailing Wage Rates for 07/01/2013 - 06/30/2014 Pub


Good man...:thumbsup:


----------



## eperez631

I'm actually in that union it used to be part of the teamsters then local 3 went after them ... We have great benefits and pension it very comparable to iebw ...


----------



## Itsonlywes

eperez631 said:


> I'm actually in that union it used to be part of the teamsters then local 3 went after them ... We have great benefits and pension it very comparable to iebw ...


Thanks if you don't mind me asking what company do u work for? And is 363 allowed to work in NYC?


----------



## eperez631

Itsonlywes said:


> Thanks if you don't mind me asking what company do u work for? And is 363 allowed to work in NYC?


Tap is the company and yes we work every were


----------



## Itsonlywes

eperez631 said:


> Tap is the company and yes we work every were


Oh ok that's what I thought because the sister company of the company I work for is a 363 shop and they work in NYC but when I called the 363 hall I was told I could not be a NYC resident


----------



## eperez631

Itsonlywes said:


> Oh ok that's what I thought because the sister company of the company I work for is a 363 shop and they work in NYC but when I called the 363 hall I was told I could not be a NYC resident


were do you live


----------



## MTW

$50.75 an hour?


----------



## eperez631

MTW said:


> $50.75 an hour?


??????


----------



## Itsonlywes

eperez631 said:


> were do you live


Bronx


----------



## ghostwriter

Itsonlywes said:


> Bronx


 
Are you sure you called the right union?

363 in NYC is NOT IBEW it is the United Service Workers Union

There is a IBEW Local 363 in the Hudson Valley Area of NY (Rockland, Orange, Putnam....etc.) Did you call them?

It doesn't make sense


----------



## Itsonlywes

ghostwriter said:


> Are you sure you called the right union? 363 in NYC is NOT IBEW it is the United Service Workers Union There is a IBEW Local 363 in the Hudson Valley Area of NY (Rockland, Orange, Putnam....etc.) Did you call them? It doesn't make sense


ThAts exactly who I called. I called the ibew 363


----------



## Mike500s

Anyone from 363 remeber the Allstar corp


----------



## eejack

MTW said:


> $50.75 an hour?


I thought it seemed a touch high myself - we are just south of them in NJ and we are $48.99. We also haven't had a good run recently to negotiate...


----------



## Deadshort23

If your 363 doing work in NYC, your not union!!!! Local 363 is upstate New York, in areas like Orange County. Any one who calls them self 363 and working in manhattan is pretty much non union, with a high paying wage.


----------



## eperez631

Deadshort23 said:


> If your 363 doing work in NYC, your not union!!!! Local 363 is upstate New York, in areas like Orange County. Any one who calls them self 363 and working in manhattan is pretty much non union, with a high paying wage.[/QUOTE
> 
> How long have you been in ibew ?


----------



## eperez631

How long have you been I local 3


----------



## Deadshort23

I've been in for 3 years still going through the apprenticeship. I worked non union before I got in for 4 years, so I am in no means saying what you guys have isn't a good thing. But I wish you guys had health benefits, dental and a pension to fall back on!!!! We all deserve it!


----------



## eperez631

Deadshort23 said:


> I've been in for 3 years still going through the apprenticeship. I worked non union before I got in for 4 years, so I am in no means saying what you guys have isn't a good thing. But I wish you guys had health benefits, dental and a pension to fall back on!!!! We all deserve it!


How did I know that you were not a j-man yet ..get back to me when you become a made man and they put your butt on the bench. For a year Someone has mislead about 363 uswu I have a full package health , dental , pension , 401k , life, annuity the only thing local 3 has that I don't is a "b" fund .. But you know what i do get 9 years of working everyday and I've never been laid off


----------



## Deadshort23

Well there is no more such thing as B fund anymore that ended like 10 years ago lol. Not everyone sits out for a year on the bench. We have a BASIC work force in the union. Those are the guys that break there ass everyday and give a fair days work for a fair days pay. I'm in the direction of being one of those guys!! Everyone who isn't in local union # 3 is always mislead about that whole sitting on the bench for a year your whole career. I'm just curious does 363 have shop Stuarts that make sure you guys are being treated correctly??? That there is proper safety on the job???? That you guys have a shanty??? Water cooler??? These are the things that matter!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadshort23

If you guys in 363 get fired, who finds you work again???? Does your union hall, put you back out??? Do you have to find your own work???


----------



## eperez631

Deadshort23 said:


> Well there is no more such thing as B fund anymore that ended like 10 years ago lol. Not everyone sits out for a year on the bench. We have a BASIC work force in the union. Those are the guys that break there ass everyday and give a fair days work for a fair days pay. I'm in the direction of being one of those guys!! Everyone who isn't in local union # 3 is always mislead about that whole sitting on the bench for a year your whole career. I'm just curious does 363 have shop Stuarts that make sure you guys are being treated correctly??? That there is proper safety on the job???? That you guys have a shanty??? Water cooler??? These are the things that matter!!!!!!!


My shop Stuart is actually ex local 3 ... Doesn't everyone have a shanty .. a water cooler come on ... And about the hall yes I can get work from there but I've never had to .. safety is one of our goal we do a lot of TA work .. just because local 3 is the biggest house on the block doesn't mean it's the only one on the block .. o yea I forgot to tell you I'm ex local 25


----------



## Itsonlywes

Well I work for D&D it's non union and we have a shanty water etc as well just no benefits at all lol does 363 have a apprenticeship program the way local 3 does?


----------



## eperez631

Itsonlywes said:


> Well I work for D&D it's non union and we have a shanty water etc as well just no benefits at all lol does 363 have a apprenticeship program the way local 3 does?


Yes sir


----------



## Julius793

Local 363 for what I hear doesn't have that much work and you may end up unemployed for a while. Then again I have no first hand knowledge


----------



## eperez631

Julius793 said:


> Local 363 for what I hear doesn't have that much work and you may end up unemployed for a while. Then again I have no first hand knowledge


I just got on a job that was bid for 3 years


----------



## Itsonlywes

So what's the application process like for 363 how does one go about entering a 363 company or there apprenticeship program?


----------



## Deadshort23

Good question!! Before I got into local 3, I googled 363 union hall. There located in south queens, forgot location. I tried to go inside to get an application, and they don't let you inside. So it's a little funny. They don't really have a union hall. I think you have to know somebody to get into 363, someone that can pull you into the shop. So if you want to get into a REAL UNION, I advise you to go to local 3' s union hall, located in flushing queens 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale blvd and put your name on the list for an application.


----------



## eperez631

Deadshort23 said:


> Good question!! Before I got into local 3, I googled 363 union hall. There located in south queens, forgot location. I tried to go inside to get an application, and they don't let you inside. So it's a little funny. They don't really have a union hall. I think you have to know somebody to get into 363, someone that can pull you into the shop. So if you want to get into a REAL UNION, I advise you to go to local 3' s union hall, located in flushing queens 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale blvd and put your name on the list for an application.


How log is you mandatory ferlough for the A- journeyman ?


----------



## Switchgear277

Deadshort23 said:


> If you guys in 363 get fired, who finds you work again???? Does your union hall, put you back out??? Do you have to find your own work???


i worked for that local and when I got laid of they told me to call the contractors myself. They didn't tell me were to go and theirs no books to sighn


----------



## icefalkon

eperez631 said:


> How did I know that you were not a j-man yet ..get back to me when you become a made man
> 
> *Was that really necessary? You don't become a "made man", when you complete your Apprenticeship in LU#3 you get an Associates in Labor Studies and an A Journeyman/Inside Wireman card.
> 
> You also have the ability to continue your education as LU#3 gives each member AND their spouses $20K for education. I went on and achieved my BS in Labor Management*
> 
> and they put your butt on the bench.
> 
> *Who exactly does that? LU#3 doesn't work like that. Let me be perfectly clear...in 31yrs I personally have never been unemployed except for when I got hurt on the job. If you are good at what you do, you can definitely find a home in a shop. The mentality of riding out furlough is pretty much over. For those who told you they were put "on the bench"...don't be fooled. Those guys also worked for 6 months out of the year, and generally made between $60-70K in that 6 month period. *
> 
> For a year Someone has mislead about 363 uswu I have a full package health , dental , pension , 401k , life, annuity the only thing local 3 has that I don't is a "b" fund .. But you know what i do get 9 years of working everyday and I've never been laid off


*First let me say that yes, many people are misinformed about 363 USWU. Number one...you are not a member of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers. If you are in 363 USWU/NYC there are quite a number of things that LU#3 has that your union doesn't supply. I can make a semi-complete list but I doubt you'd believe me. I can start with your point of health, dental, pension, etc...

Health- Local 3 has one of the most comprehensive health packages in the country. The level of care with almost ZERO out of pocket expense is unheard of at this point in time.

Dental- Our dental plan is nationwide. You can be visiting your friend in Hawaii and yes, you're covered. Everything you can imagine is covered under the plan even to the point of cosmetic dentistry.

Pension- LOL this one got my attention. 363 is not even CLOSE. At the age of 62, my full package is $6,480/month. That's not including Social Security. So please, tell us again how close your benefits package is? 

Education- LU#3, like most IBEW Locals offer many courses in house...everything from Alterative Power, NYC Electrical Code Classes,
High Voltage Theory, Testing and Splicing, as well as Lutron Engineer Training, Project Management Professional Courses, all the way down to the obligatory Confined Space, Lockout/Tagout, etc.*

=============================================
*
There hasn't been a B Fund for 15yrs. For another IBEW Local to do work in NYC an agreement has to be approved by both Business Managers. *

===============================================
Originally Posted by Deadshort23 View Post
Good question!! Before I got into local 3, I googled 363 union hall. There located in south queens, forgot location. I tried to go inside to get an application, and they don't let you inside. So it's a little funny. They don't really have a union hall. I think you have to know somebody to get into 363, someone that can pull you into the shop. 

*Deadshort, the result of your Google search was NOT IBEW Local 363. I know some people from TAP Electric as they are doing some Subway work. I am a General Foreman on one of the subway lines and they are there.*

So if you want to get into a REAL UNION, I advise you to go to local 3' s union hall, located in flushing queens 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale blvd and put your name on the list for an application.
How log is you mandatory ferlough for the A- journeyman ?

*The furlough period is 10 Weeks. During that time you collect NYS Unemployment, $800/week from the Local, and you maintain your medical benefits.*

*This thread was interesting to read...a lot of misinformation. Up at IBEW 363 I am friends with their Training Director. I taught a class up there a few years ago. If you need any specific information PM me and I'll give you his contact information.*

*By the way...it's Shop Steward....not Shop Stuart...lol*


----------



## Switchgear277

I worked for 363 uswu
When I got later off I called the hall and the told me to call contractors 
I do t get how you can sag your a
Union and not send guys to work when they get Layed off.

So I left it seemed bogous to me


----------



## icefalkon

They do that. My friend from TAP Elect. is laid off now, he was told to call contractors. Ridiculous. I'm trying to get him into an M Division Shop, but it's very very difficult.


----------



## HackWork

Switchgear277 said:


> I worked for 363 uswu
> When I got later off I called the hall and the told me to call contractors
> I do t get how you can sag your a
> Union and not send guys to work when they get Layed off.


That's the way it is with many unions. We are used to the trade unions having hiring halls, but many unions don't. Think about all the unions that only give you membership after you get a job, and then cease your membership upon your leaving that job.


----------



## icefalkon

HackWork said:


> That's the way it is with many unions. We are used to the trade unions having hiring halls, but many unions don't. Think about all the unions that only give you membership after you get a job, and then cease your membership upon your leaving that job.


You're 100% correct. Most of the unions without Hiring Halls are open shops. They can hire right off the street. They don't bother with Hiring Halls because there is no way they are going to be responsible for sending someone to an employer where they don't know if the person has the skills. Here's what Wikipedia says about it:

*The employer's use of the hiring hall may be voluntary, or it may be compulsory by the terms of the employer's contract with the union (or, in a few cases, the labor laws of the jurisdiction in question). Compulsory use of a hiring hall effectively turns employers into a closed shop because employees must join the union before they can be hired. In the United States, this occurs mainly in the trade unions. This actually benefits contractors who hire employees for the duration of a specific job. The reason for this is because the union makes sure the individuals sent to the job site are properly trained and qualified to do the work. Additionally, the union will also maintain employment records on the individual. If someone has a history of unreliability or disciplinary problems, for example, individual contractors may not know about it. However, the union will maintain a disciplinary file on the individual and (if the situation calls for it) will revoke the individual's union card, in essence, firing them.*

Interesting fact...historically Republican's have always been pro-union and the Democrats were the ones trying to break us. That changed in the 80's and 90's. Relatively recently from history's standpoint. What's disturbing is the fact that people are buying into this whole "right to work" state nonsense. It's a proven fact that those states have lower annual salaries, fewer benefits for workers, lower wages across the boards. Yet, white collar America has gotten inside these people's heads convincing them that labor unions are bad for America....

Labor Unions Built America!


----------



## Switchgear277

icefalkon said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way it is with many unions. We are used to the trade unions having hiring halls, but many unions don't. Think about all the unions that only give you membership after you get a job, and then cease your membership upon your leaving that job.
> 
> 
> 
> You're 100% correct. Most of the unions without Hiring Halls are open shops. They can hire right off the street. They don't bother with Hiring Halls because there is no way they are going to be responsible for sending someone to an employer where they don't know if the person has the skills. Here's what Wikipedia says about it:
> 
> *The employer's use of the hiring hall may be voluntary, or it may be compulsory by the terms of the employer's contract with the union (or, in a few cases, the labor laws of the jurisdiction in question). Compulsory use of a hiring hall effectively turns employers into a closed shop because employees must join the union before they can be hired. In the United States, this occurs mainly in the trade unions. This actually benefits contractors who hire employees for the duration of a specific job. The reason for this is because the union makes sure the individuals sent to the job site are properly trained and qualified to do the work. Additionally, the union will also maintain employment records on the individual. If someone has a history of unreliability or disciplinary problems, for example, individual contractors may not know about it. However, the union will maintain a disciplinary file on the individual and (if the situation calls for it) will revoke the individual's union card, in essence, firing them.*
> 
> Interesting fact...historically Republican's have always been pro-union and the Democrats were the ones trying to break us. That changed in the 80's and 90's. Relatively recently from history's standpoint. What's disturbing is the fact that people are buying into this whole "right to work" state nonsense. It's a proven fact that those states have lower annual salaries, fewer benefits for workers, lower wages across the boards. Yet, white collar America has gotten inside these people's heads convincing them that labor unions are bad for America....
> 
> Labor Unions Built America!
Click to expand...

This right to work act is bs the republicans are trying to ruin unions 
These greedy ceos make millions 

And don't want to pay fair wages pention etc to the working class they don't want us to have a voice..

The republicans are also trying to 
Get rid of Davis bacon act witch 
States that any fed or state job workers on that job have to be paid the prevailing wage ,

It creates a fair building process so that open shops have to pay the pw wage and cnt under bid the organized labor.

If that bill passes it will allow those Greddy open shops to under bid on fed and stage jobs.

I don't under stand how
Any one that middle class and a union worker can be a republican 
They are the enemy , 

As far as uswu yes they are a dirty organization that I hope they disappear they are not a real union .


----------



## HackWork

Switchgear277 said:


> The republicans are also trying to
> Get rid of Davis bacon act witch
> States that any fed or state job workers on that job have to be paid the prevailing wage ,
> 
> It creates a fair building process so that open shops have to pay the pw wage and cnt under bid the organized labor.
> 
> If that bill passes it will allow those Greddy open shops to under bid on fed and stage jobs.


 It also stops contractors from bringing in skilled labor from other areas, while underbidding us.

While we need $50/hr plus benefits to live a good middle class life, people from other states could do just fine on $25/hr. And those contractors bring their guys up to our states to do the work while sending the money home. 



> I don't under stand how
> Any one that middle class and a union worker can be a republican
> They are the enemy ,


 Because there is more than work. If you go to a firearms forum where they care a lot about firearms, they say the same thing you just said about democrats. If you go to a gay and lesbian forum, they say the same thing you just said about conservatives.

In the end, there is no party that completely encompasses my views. And I'd say it's the same for most people, but most people end up folding and just toeing the party line.


----------



## Stool

eperez631 said:


> I'm actually in that union it used to be part of the teamsters then local 3 went after them ... We have great benefits and pension it very comparable to iebw ...


 you are a liar


----------



## Stool

eperez631 said:


> I'm actually in that union it used to be part of the teamsters then local 3 went after them ... We have great benefits and pension it very comparable to iebw ...


you are a liar


----------



## Stool

eperez631 said:


> I'm actually in that union it used to be part of the teamsters then local 3 went after them ... We have great benefits and pension it very comparable to iebw ...


you are a liar


----------



## Stool

eperez631 said:


> How did I know that you were not a j-man yet ..get back to me when you become a made man and they put your butt on the bench. For a year Someone has mislead about 363 uswu I have a full package health , dental , pension , 401k , life, annuity the only thing local 3 has that I don't is a "b" fund .. But you know what i do get 9 years of working everyday and I've never been laid off


thats the scab argument in every trade , you will retire with nothing and you have to work 3000 hrs pr yr to make what we make in 1200 stay in 363 we dont need you and your scab pals


----------



## Stool

Deadshort23 said:


> Well there is no more such thing as B fund anymore that ended like 10 years ago lol. Not everyone sits out for a year on the bench. We have a BASIC work force in the union. Those are the guys that break there ass everyday and give a fair days work for a fair days pay. I'm in the direction of being one of those guys!! Everyone who isn't in local union # 3 is always mislead about that whole sitting on the bench for a year your whole career. I'm just curious does 363 have shop Stuarts that make sure you guys are being treated correctly??? That there is proper safety on the job???? That you guys have a shanty??? Water cooler??? These are the things that matter!!!!!!!


omg if you suck **** any harder your head will cave in


----------



## Stool

eperez631 said:


> My shop Stuart is actually ex local 3 ... Doesn't everyone have a shanty .. a water cooler come on ... And about the hall yes I can get work from there but I've never had to .. safety is one of our goal we do a lot of TA work .. just because local 3 is the biggest house on the block doesn't mean it's the only one on the block .. o yea I forgot to tell you I'm ex local 25
> [/QUOTi i hope you out live your children you piece of stool


----------



## Stool

icefalkon said:


> *First let me say that yes, many people are misinformed about 363 USWU. Number one...you are not a member of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers. If you are in 363 USWU/NYC there are quite a number of things that LU#3 has that your union doesn't supply. I can make a semi-complete list but I doubt you'd believe me. I can start with your point of health, dental, pension, etc...
> 
> Health- Local 3 has one of the most comprehensive health packages in the country. The level of care with almost ZERO out of pocket expense is unheard of at this point in time.
> 
> Dental- Our dental plan is nationwide. You can be visiting your friend in Hawaii and yes, you're covered. Everything you can imagine is covered under the plan even to the point of cosmetic dentistry.
> 
> Pension- LOL this one got my attention. 363 is not even CLOSE. At the age of 62, my full package is $6,480/month. That's not including Social Security. So please, tell us again how close your benefits package is?
> 
> Education- LU#3, like most IBEW Locals offer many courses in house...everything from Alterative Power, NYC Electrical Code Classes,
> High Voltage Theory, Testing and Splicing, as well as Lutron Engineer Training, Project Management Professional Courses, all the way down to the obligatory Confined Space, Lockout/Tagout, etc.*
> 
> =============================================
> 
> *There hasn't been a B Fund for 15yrs. For another IBEW Local to do work in NYC an agreement has to be approved by both Business Managers. *
> 
> ===============================================
> Originally Posted by Deadshort23 View Post
> Good question!! Before I got into local 3, I googled 363 union hall. There located in south queens, forgot location. I tried to go inside to get an application, and they don't let you inside. So it's a little funny. They don't really have a union hall. I think you have to know somebody to get into 363, someone that can pull you into the shop.
> 
> *Deadshort, the result of your Google search was NOT IBEW Local 363. I know some people from TAP Electric as they are doing some Subway work. I am a General Foreman on one of the subway lines and they are there.*
> 
> So if you want to get into a REAL UNION, I advise you to go to local 3' s union hall, located in flushing queens 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale blvd and put your name on the list for an application.
> How log is you mandatory ferlough for the A- journeyman ?
> 
> *The furlough period is 10 Weeks. During that time you collect NYS Unemployment, $800/week from the Local, and you maintain your medical benefits.
> 
> This thread was interesting to read...a lot of misinformation. Up at IBEW 363 I am friends with their Training Director. I taught a class up there a few years ago. If you need any specific information PM me and I'll give you his contact information.
> 
> By the way...it's Shop Steward....not Shop Stuart...lol*


its not shop steward the correct term is double dipping thieving **** or a glennon for short


----------



## icefalkon

Stool said:


> its not shop steward the correct term is double dipping thieving **** or a glennon for short


I wasn’t going there but…

yeah.


----------



## Almost Retired

Stool said:


> its not shop steward the correct term is double dipping thieving **** or a glennon for short


i dont suppose you noticed they quit talking about it 5 years ago


----------

